# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux getty process

## Robert

What is getty process in UNIX used for? Does it get some values of environment variables? Someone correct me if I am wrong?

----------


## christia

The getty process does nothing until a terminal is connected to the port.When the terminal gets connected getty process sends the signal of login to the terminal and waits for the feedback. After the userid is types, getty process starts a new process called login and after password is verified the control is transferred to the shell.

----------


## Sandhya.Kishan

Getty is a login process that manages login sessions.It is just a process waiting for some form of communications input on the port to which it has been assigned to.

----------

